
Throw Your Laptop into the Sea, the Surveillance Economy Will Still Win - OrwellianChild
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/14/opinion/data-privacy.html
======
wck0
There are plenty of examples of alternatives to gmail that are more privacy
friendly. You can have your email hosted pretty much anywhere, and still be
able to email anyone else.

But similar alternatives to facebook, twitter, etc., are not as available.

